# Honda GCV160A with ACS wont run well...



## Flyspy (Jun 18, 2009)

Folks,

I have an "Automatic Choke System" and as far as I can tell, no way to adjust it. The engine will run, but at a very low RPM idle. And, as soon as you put it into the grass, it slows until it stalls completely. I've only been able to use it twice and can't even finish the whole yard. Lowe's said to call the number which was TroyBilt who in turn told me to call Honda who wants me to take it to an authorized service center. I'd rather just make it work. Any ideas??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, if it's new. Take it to an authorized service center. There is no reason that you should spend your time and possibly risk voiding your warranty by messing with it yourself. It may not be convenient, to take it to a service center, but there may be parts that need to be replaced or adjusted to make it work right, and it's Honda's responsibility to take care of it and make it work properly.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Yes, if it's new. Take it to an authorized service center. There is no reason that you should spend your time and possibly risk voiding your warranty by messing with it yourself. It may not be convenient, to take it to a service center, but there may be parts that need to be replaced or adjusted to make it work right, and it's Honda's responsibility to take care of it and make it work properly.


I second that ... As a honda tech I would advise you to do the same as there may be an update or issue that needs to be addressed ......:thumbsup:


----------

